# o mesmo



## gaga

_oi geral, tenho uma duvida com a palabra mesmo.
sei que se usa para quando algo é igual o parecido a otra coisa, pero acho que tem outras manheras de se-usar...

obrigado!!!_

_Gaga _


----------



## Vanda

Oi Gaga,

Vejamos alguns significados:

mesmo - exatamente igual, idêntico.
Ex.: Repetiu as mesmas palavras.
mesmo- que pouco difere em qualidades e características; semelhante 
Ex.: respondeu-lhe com o mesmo tom. 
mesmo - que se representa verdadeiramente; em pessoa; próprio 
Ex.: ele mesmo veio receber-nos.
mesmo - reflexivo de uma pessoa; próprio 
Ex.: sempre dispensara ajuda, vestindo-se a si mesma. 
mesmo - coisa semelhante 
Ex.: nos dias seguintes, sucedeu o mesmo. 

São alguns dos usos, conforme o dicionário.


----------



## gaga

obrigado Vanda,

mas acho ainda  que tem otras formas de se-usar

Gaga..


----------



## moura

gaga said:
			
		

> obrigado Vanda,
> 
> mas acho ainda que tem otras formas de se-usar
> 
> Gaga..


 
Gaga, 

Além dos exemplos da Vanda, há outro de que me lembro e que é:

Estás mesmo a pensar nisso? 
ou seja, 
Estás de facto (verdadeiramente) a pensar nisso?

neste caso, será uma forma de reforçar a nossa pergunta sobre aquilo em que a pessoa está a pensar. Ou que fez. Por exemplo: Tu fizeste mesmo isso?

Será esta a outra forma em que pensava? 

P:S. Ah! E lembrei-me de outra expressão que ouço aos brasileiros: "Você não tem jeito mesmo!" = "Você não aprende nunca!" é isso amigos brasileiros?


----------



## Maria Maya

"você não tem jeito mesmo!", sim se usa amiga portuguesa, acho que é a mesma idéia do "de verdade". Fui.


----------



## gaga

Oi,

 obrigado..

   acho que moura é certa...isso é que eu  estava pensando...acho que é uma manera "auxiliar" de usar "mesmo"....mais.. pode me dar mas exemplos
por favor.. para aclarar como usase "mesmo"....

 estou escivendo melhor agora????

 Gaga...


----------



## moura

Olá Gaga, 

Para começar algumas pequenas sugestões relativamente à sua mensagem - onde mostra que está a evoluir no português. Parabéns

"obrigado..

acho que a moura acertou...isso é o que eu estava pensando...acho que é uma maneira "auxiliar" de usar "mesmo"....mas.. pode-me dar mais exemplos
por favor.. para compreender como se usa "mesmo"....

estou escrevendo melhor agora????

Gaga...

Conforme pede, escrevo aqui um pequeno texto, onde utilizo - de uma maneira intensiva (frequente) o "mesmo" como auxiliar e também em alguns sentido indicados pela Vanda - conforme os meus exemplos anteriores:

Você não está mesmo aqui, pois não? Estou a falar há imenso tempo, e é o mesmo que estar a falar para um boneco. Ouça-me! Porque eu vou mesmo dizer isto só mais uma vez. Só mesmo mais uma vez! O fogão liga-se neste botão vermelho. Está a ver? Fica mesmo aqui, ao lado do botão amarelo. Está mesmo a ouvir-me? Então, diga-me a mesma coisa que acabou de ouvir.

...e por aí adiante, até acabarem os botões ou a paciência do explicador 

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## araceli

Acho que moura é certa...isso é que eu  estava pensando...acho que é uma maneira "auxiliar" de usar "mesmo"....mas.. pode me dar mais exemplos?
Por favor.. para aclarar como se usa "mesmo"....

Estou escrevendo melhor agora?

Oi gaga:

O seu texto já foi corrigido.
Veja isto: mas, porém (mas, pero em espanhol) e mais é más em espanhol, é fácil misturar, né?

Até


----------



## gaga

oi!!


 obrigado geral..pela ajuda..agora tenho om pouco mias claro como usa-se "mesmo"..


 Gaga


----------



## moura

Obrigado geral..pela ajuda..agora está um pouco mais claro como se usa "mesmo"..

De nada, Gaga
até breve
moura


----------



## Chriszinho85

Achei alguns outros exemplos:

"Eu segui as instruções e mesmo assim não consigo adicionar fotos ao meu perfil!"

"Mesmo que seja descoberta hoje uma vacina comprovadamente eficaz contra a gripe aviária, não será possível produzir doses suficientes para imunizar todo mundo."

Nesses exemplos, "mesmo" tem o significado de "even" em inglês ou "aun"/"aunque" em espanhol.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I have problems, actually I'm not sure what mesmo means in this sentence. 

Por vezes é muito difícil *mesmo*, mas temos que tentar. 

Sometimes it is *really *very difficult, but we have to try it. 

I think it means really. So mesmo behind an adjective means really???

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

You got it! Mesmo in your sentence is really. For other usages, read the posts above yours.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I have problems, actually I'm not sure what mesmo means in this sentence.
> 
> Por vezes é muito difícil *mesmo*, mas temos que tentar.
> 
> Sometimes it is *really *very difficult, but we have to try it.
> 
> I think it means really. So mesmo behind an adjective means really???
> 
> Muito obrigado.


 
Hello Encolpius

You may notice that _*mesmo* _in Portuguese has the same value that _*Just* _in English, in those contexts in wich you want to enphasize the expression. For instance:

"This is _*just*_ the car I wanted to have" = " Este aquí é _*mesmo* _o carro que eu queria ter_"_

Greetings_._


----------



## yuhsuanshen

Tenho outra dúvida em relação ao "mesmo".

Frase: "Se o Fornecedor utilizar outra identificação para seus documentos e anotações, o *mesmo* deve elaborar uma lista de conversão"

Como seria este "mesmo" em inglês? Pois "himself" soaria estranho e, de certa forma, informal, ou estou enganada?


----------



## Vanda

He... ele...


----------



## Carfer

yuhsuanshen said:


> Tenho outra dúvida em relação ao "mesmo".
> 
> Frase: "Se o Fornecedor utilizar outra identificação para seus documentos e anotações, o *mesmo* deve elaborar uma lista de conversão"
> 
> Como seria este "mesmo" em inglês? Pois "himself" soaria estranho e, de certa forma, informal, ou estou enganada?



O melhor seria suprimi-lo pura e simplesmente da frase em português. Não está lá a fazer nada, é feio e só serve para criar confusões e complicações.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> O melhor seria suprimi-lo pura e simplesmente da frase em português. Não está lá a fazer nada, é feio e só serve para criar confusões e complicações.


...


			
				yuhsuanshen said:
			
		

> Pois "himself" soaria estranho e, de certa forma, informal, ou estou enganada?


_Himself_, que não é informal, serve para dar ênfase a um sujeito ou objeto; seria _mesmo _com sentido de "o próprio, não outro". Na sua frase, _o mesmo_ serve para falar de alguém já mencionado anteriormente, por isso pode ser substituído por _ele _e _esse fornecedor_, que teriam essa mesma função. Ou seja, uma coisa não tem muito a ver com a outra.

Ele *mesmo *disse isso. 
> Ele *próprio *disse isso. 

Gire o cabo até a posição reversa. Verifique se *o mesmo *ficou perfeitamente travado  no pino.
> Gire o cabo até a posição reversa. Verifique se *ele *ficou perfeitamente travado no pino.

Penso que _o mesmo_ é mais comum na escrita formal, ao passo que _ele _tem registro neutro. Como não consigo pensar num equivalente com o mesmo registro, ficaria com a sugestão da Vanda:_ he_.


----------

